# 5' 4" women chime in...can you fit this frame?



## jaan_k (Apr 28, 2007)

For all of you 5' 4" women on this forum, do you think you'd be able to fit this frame in a medium? Jorgy, aren't you around 5' 4"???

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/glorycycles_2080_20737942


The Specialized Dolce size 48 fits my wife but she doesn't like the handling. This frame has some pretty reasonable HT and ST angles (72 and 73.6 degrees, respectively), so perhaps the "reach" on this frame would make it similar to the Dolce (with its steep ST)

Thanks for any help.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm 5'4". I'm looking at the top tube length on that frame and yeah, I would probably be good on that frame.


----------



## Noodle Doodle (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm 5'3" and looking at the small, both in this and the roadracer. The roadracer has 700c wheels, which this bike doesn't. Not sure that the Specialized Dolce has. I used to ride a Trek WSD 47cm and currently ride an Airborne WASP, both have 650c wheels.

Not sure if anyone has the women's BMC's in stock. Unless they have one on the floor BMC is all out until the 2010s in Feb or so, trust me I've been investigating for my own selfish desires! 

Noodle Doodle


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm, indeed, 5'4". My current rides have 74 STA with 52 and 52.5cm ETT lengths. So, yeah, the medium looks about right.


----------



## jaan_k (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks ladies....I really appreciated the replies. I've got a place to buy the frame, so I think I'm gonna pull the trigger. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Try the Trek 43cm and 47cm WSD bikes. Good fit and good price (esp. on 2009 at this time of year). I just bought a second one.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

To the OP, I'm 5'4 (a guy) with short arms. The 52.5 TT would be too long for me but the 51TT on the small size frame would work.. All that to say...if your wife has shorter arms the Medium frame be a tad long on top and maybe the small frame would be better?

I sympathize...there are never short frames in stock for us to try.


----------

